# Ryobi battery stuck...



## EmmyS

I have a Ryobi One set - battery plus a bunch of tools. I've used the battery with no problem with a number of the tools, but when I finished using the orbital sander today for the first time, the battery is stuck. No matter what I do or how hard I squeeze the latches, the battery will not disengage. 

Is there a trick to detach the battery? I've checked their website and there isn't a service location near me.


----------



## Yoyizit

Try cooling the tool in the fridge or freezer. 
I guess with heavy usage the battery could warm up and swell slightly.


----------



## EmmyS

Yoyizit said:


> Try cooling the tool in the fridge or freezer.
> I guess with heavy usage the battery could warm up and swell slightly.


Thanks. I'll give it a try. Not holding out much hope, as it's been 5 hours since I stopped work, so the sander has definitely cooled down.


----------



## redrover

Your screen name implies female so I’ll offer my 2 cents. I have a strong grip, hands are not small and find all three of my lithium batteries difficult to remove from any/every thing after a while. This battery is always more difficult to remove than the older yellow/blue ones for some reason and does not have a distinct click release.
I’ve had zero luck just squeezing and or pulling harder once ‘stuck’. Never tried cooling off, too impatient. I reset them usually with a solid palm thump and pay attention this time to squeeze equal as firm as can and then, pull straight. Some day I’ll remember to pay attention the first time – every time.


----------



## EmmyS

My hands ARE small - I have a firm grip, but the sander is shaped strangely, and it's difficult for me to get my hands around it compared to the drill or saws. I hate having to ask for help, but I may have to suck it up and ask a male friend with bigger hands to try.

Just out of curiosity, where do you thump? On the flat bottom of the battery, or along the sides to try to unstick the latches?


----------



## redrover

Flat bottom, securing seems more of a friction fit issue with zero tolerance. Mine seem to require squeezing firmly then pulling wile maintaining the squeeze. And not what I’d expect - squeezing and pulling until a ‘latch’ is freed and the squeeze can stop. The base thump is the first solution that occurred to me, haven’t tried anything else, it always works.
My theory I suppose is to go back to the beginning and start over – I always smack the battery bottom in. When I first got the lithium use was up in a tree. For various reasons I did not want it to get knocked off, smacked the bottom to be sure. Yep, it clicked some more and so always do it. J

My guess if you have small hands it will take some working out a _your _way to remove. That is if like mine which all are sung after a while. I’m guessing battery design issue as all three were purchased roughly 1 year apart. They cost a fortune so getting another drill and charger the same price as a single battery seemed a no brainier. 

Anyway, I need to amend my strong grip claim. Actually after years of abuse (Gamekeepers Thumb) my thumbs are easily quite disabled. With the battery depth I find it the max my hand can grasp and squeeze sufficiently. So, if thumbs have taken a beating I’ve had to dink around a bit to maximize my grip and angle to pull cleanly. Worst case is to sit down with drill between knees. Perhaps for your hand; same drill between knees and use both thumbs to squeeze and lift the battery up vs. pulling it off?

And check the inside of the tool and battery for crud. My environment of tropical salt makes everything glue, sawdust and dirt dust cannot be blown off. I’m up plugging the chargers and turning them over. It seems to matter, removal is a challenge less often.


----------



## Yoyizit

If the battery has permanently become slightly larger cooling may help.
If you somehow get the battery out, you need to sand or grind some material off the battery, or the tool latch, or both. Remove too much material and you'll need to make some kind of harness to retain the battery.
Sounds like poor design or the tool/battery is so old that the plastic does not hold its shape and is now permanently deformed. There is such a thing as 'metal fatigue' and 'creep'; I don't know about 'plastic creep'.


----------



## EmmyS

The tools and battery are both less than a year old, so I doubt it's age. I'm guessing that for some reason the sander's battery chamber is just a little tighter than the other tools. I will try sanding once I get the *&%^ thing out.


----------



## Yoyizit

EmmyS said:


> The tools and battery are both less than a year old, so I doubt it's age. I'm guessing that for some reason the sander's battery chamber is just a little tighter than the other tools. I will try sanding once I get the *&%^ thing out.


Sometimes pushing it in slightly allows you to then pull it out. Or put Channellocks on it for some real force.
I guess, worst-case, you could disassemble the sander to give you access to all sides of the battery compartment.
Sometimes you can use a flat blade feeler gauge as a 'lock pick' to disengage the latches.

BTW, I am not associated with Mr. 8370, below!


----------



## Sparky8370

Walk outside and wait for a big strong man to walk by. Ask him to pull the battery out for you. :laughing:


----------



## EmmyS

Sparky8370 said:


> Walk outside and wait for a big strong man to walk by. Ask him to pull the battery out for you. :laughing:


It may come to that... after all, they must be good for something


----------



## xxPaulCPxx

They are also good for reaching things on high shelves... 

...as long as you stack them carefully so they don't roll when you stand on them.:thumbsup:


----------



## flhandigirl

EmmyS,
Don't feel so bad, I have a Ryobi lithium blower and the battery that comes with it lasts no time (the small one), although when I use it with my impact driver it goes forever, so I bought the larger battery to mostly use with blower. I have the hardest time removing the battery, in fact I used it today and wanted to recharge it, but ahhhh, can't get it out. 
I also work for Home Depot so when I get a chance to catch the Ryobi rep, I'll run this battery issue by him and post what he says.


----------



## Michael Thomas

Oddly, the only Roybi tool I own with the same problem is the orbital sander - I've owned two, and had the same problem with each.

I depress the locking tab on one side, pry the battery up slightly by inserting a small flat-blade screwdriver and turning the handle, and then keep the battery tilted slightly to prevent the first side from dropping back down into the latched position while I repeat the process on the other - pretty inelegant, I admit, but quick once you get the hang of it, and the only way I've ever been able to get the battery out.


----------



## jrepp44

*Cordless batteries hard to remove*

I have had great success using spray PTFE dry lubricant on the latch and sliders of both the tool and the battery.


----------



## ianc435

Sparky8370 said:


> Walk outside and wait for a big strong man to walk by. Ask him to pull the battery out for you. :laughing:


She probaly will let you keep walking lol


----------



## pbills

*Re: Ryobi battery stuck in the ...*

Another solution to a stuck battery ... in my case, stuck in a blower: 

Try loosening the screws that hold the apparatus together enough to allow you to withdraw the battery! Loosen them ... you probably do not need to remove them. It may be only necessary to loosen the screws closest the battery ... if loosening the ones closest doesn't work, loosen the ones next furthest out. 

As suggested in previous posts by others, lubricate the battery with "Vaseline" where it makes contact with the apparatus housing. 

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## pbills

Another solution to a stuck battery ... in my case, stuck in a blower: 

Try loosening the screws - that hold the apparatus together - enough to allow you to withdraw the battery! Loosen ... you probably do not need to remove them. It may be only necessary to loosen the screws closest the battery ... if loosening the ones closest doesn't work, loosen the ones next furthest out. 

Good luck!

Peter


----------



## meinseattle

I had this problem with my leaf blower: The battery would go in (albeit with a heavy push), but getting it out was a son-of-a-gun. What worked for me was to sand the plastic slider on the tool that the battery is supposed to slip into. I noticed (it took a while) that when I ran my hands along the side of that plastic slider slot that it felt kind of rough. I think what happens is that when the plastic tool part comes out of its mold, it needs to be trimmed very cleanly. And sometimes that doesn't happen. So I got some 120 sandpaper from Home Depot and went after it (sanding by hand) for about 5 minutes -- until the roughness I felt with my hands was smoothed away. Now it works fine. Before I did all this, I had to bang pretty hard on the lithium-ion battery to get it out. And as we all know, that's a bad thing to do.


----------



## Stuck Robbie battery

EmmyS said:


> I have a Ryobi One set - battery plus a bunch of tools. I've used the battery with no problem with a number of the tools, but when I finished using the orbital sander today for the first time, the battery is stuck. No matter what I do or how hard I squeeze the latches, the battery will not disengage.
> 
> Is there a trick to detach the battery? I've checked their website and there isn't a service location near me.


But I have put battery in crooked and stuck!!!!


----------



## chandler48

10 year old thread.


----------



## Jimmiemcd

EmmyS said:


> I have a Ryobi One set - battery plus a bunch of tools. I've used the battery with no problem with a number of the tools, but when I finished using the orbital sander today for the first time, the battery is stuck. No matter what I do or how hard I squeeze the latches, the battery will not disengage.
> 
> Is there a trick to detach the battery? I've checked their website and there isn't a service location near me.


I have had to squeeze and then gently pry the battery with a screwdriver.


----------



## Jimmiemcd

Stuck Robbie battery said:


> But I have put battery in crooked and stuck!!!!


Trying squeezing and then gently prying with a screwdriver


----------



## Joeb087

EmmyS said:


> I have a Ryobi One set - battery plus a bunch of tools. I've used the battery with no problem with a number of the tools, but when I finished using the orbital sander today for the first time, the battery is stuck. No matter what I do or how hard I squeeze the latches, the battery will not disengage.
> 
> Is there a trick to detach the battery? I've checked their website and there isn't a service location near me.


I ended up using a paint can opener to pry the two sides apart. Worked great no issues.


----------



## Jimmiemcd

EmmyS said:


> I have a Ryobi One set - battery plus a bunch of tools. I've used the battery with no problem with a number of the tools, but when I finished using the orbital sander today for the first time, the battery is stuck. No matter what I do or how hard I squeeze the latches, the battery will not disengage.
> 
> Is there a trick to detach the battery? I've checked their website and there isn't a service location near me.


Squeeze as best you can and GENTLY pry the battery with a screwdriver and it will release


----------



## PPBART

Yoyizit said:


> ... Or put Channellocks on it for some real force...


I've had the same problem with my Dewalt 18v batteries. I finally just keep an Irwin quick-clamp by the charger and use the clamp to apply even extra pressure to the latches -- usually the battery comes right off.


----------

